# Electronics & Instrumentation/Automation Control Engineer



## farooqabdull (Aug 11, 2012)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I am Farooq abdullah, finished my engineering degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering.

Worked as technician in Automation/Instrumentation control(PLC_DCS),SCADA,HMI,Electrical,Electronics and switchgear technologies in LIEBHERR,KONE,MITSHUBISHI at Khor-Fakkan port,U.A.E.

Looking for professional job at esteemed firm.

I believe that this would provide me an ideal opportunity to extend my career skills.

Now i`m in dubai on my visit visa.

mobileno: +971555654789
 Thank you for your Consideration .:focus:


----------

